
Show HN: Randomly generated metal riffs using Web Audio API and React - frogboy
http://djen.co/
======
BHSPitMonkey
Along these lines, someone posted a neat Web Audio driven chord progression
arpeggiator yesterday:
[http://codepen.io/jakealbaugh/full/qNrZyw/](http://codepen.io/jakealbaugh/full/qNrZyw/)

Comments:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/web_design/comments/4qmgxo/musical_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/web_design/comments/4qmgxo/musical_chord_progression_arpeggiator/)

------
anonjdgpogjsop
Excellent work ! I saw many random music generators, and this might be the
best. I showed it to a coworker playing in a metal band, he's stunned ! It
sounds really good.

------
kowdermeister
Amazing job :) I'd love to see it with deephouse or techno sounds. It's so
tempting to fork the repo.

Here's my madness:
[http://djen.co/#share/opYJd9](http://djen.co/#share/opYJd9)

~~~
eddywebs
I would be down to work on deep house and techno fork with you !

~~~
cpeterso
While not quite what you're looking for, "Acid Defender" is a WebAudio game
that generates random acid house sequences as part of the game play:

[http://cappel-nord.de/webaudio/acid-defender/](http://cappel-
nord.de/webaudio/acid-defender/)

~~~
mstade
That is amazingly addictive!

------
column
I'm impressed. Congrats! I would love to be able to generate a 3 minutes long
tune with this

On Android's Chrome the URL shown under "Share this URL:" weirdly glitches the
selection sliders.

Love the beginning of
[http://djen.co/#share/OkR9gw](http://djen.co/#share/OkR9gw) TUMMM TUMDUM

EDIT : You should add a "Download" option because man do I want that as a
ringtone

------
billmalarky
Can you make the settings link more prominent. I left the page before even
noticing it. Came back because of the comments.

~~~
frogboy
How does that look now?

~~~
billmalarky
Better, but in my opinion it should be styled as a button not just text.

It doesn't feel like a part of the tool since it appears outside of the
initial box.

I understand you put it outside of the box because it loads more boxes below
the entire tool, and now that I know about it it makes "sense." But my initial
impression is to ignore anything outside of that box.

I think your best bet for brand spanking new users is to place it as a button
inside the box in between the "generate rift" and "play" button to make it
stand out.

You're literally hiding 80% of this tool from initial users. I clicked
"generate" a few times then bounced at first.

~~~
gregmcausland
Agree with this, Almost said frogboy today, just ditch the toggle, or have it
on by default.

------
sidthekid
Messing around in the settings feels like telling a talented child what to
play - it can technically play anything but isn't sure what to go for!
[http://djen.co/#share/gN3Ao9](http://djen.co/#share/gN3Ao9)

------
midgetjones
This is an amazing piece of work! Would love to know a bit more about the
implementation.

And I really wasn't expecting the settings to be such a goldmine.

------
virgil_disgr4ce
Hehe!! I love this. Did you record the samples or did you get them from
somewhere? The overall all audio and production quality is actually top-notch,
with the exception of clipping the samples on rapid cuts. Great work!

------
justsaysmthng
This is crazy, man ! Fantastic work !

I generate a riff and continue working, then I go and generate another one ...

Future of music right here.

------
bravura
Really interesting project. Can you give a brief description of the algorithm?

Also, would it be possible to export MIDI, or some other format where you
could drop in your own samples?

~~~
actsasbuffoon
It seems to be based around the classic Meshuggah formula.

Basically, pick an unusual time signature and play the guitars and kick drum
in that time signature. The kick drum should always be played at the same time
as the guitar note. Then play hats/cymbals/snare at 4/4 over that. Other than
that, I think it just randomly selects one of the samples you checked-off at a
randomly chosen duration.

It's astonishing how good this sounds. It's even more impressive considering
how simple it appears to be. I've tried writing music generating algorithms
before, and they all sounded terrible. I suppose the genre helps, as djent is
expected to make rapid and somewhat jarring changes, so it fits right in.

------
shritesh
Now we need to plug Compressorhead to this.

[https://compressorhead.rocks](https://compressorhead.rocks)

------
6stringmerc
Wicked fun and glad to get a chance to test it out. Excellent results with
tweaking parameters, at least to my ears. Functional and appealing, well for
those into this sort of heavy chug style (djent), which I get a kick out of
most of the time. Spiffy!

------
whorace
I love it! The instrument selection is good. It generates some brutal riffs
with catchy rhythms. As a guitarist, I think this tool is great for finding
inspiration and maybe breaking out of a creativity rut.

------
6502nerdface
The "safari bug" error message appears for me even though I'm using Google
Chrome, not Safari, on my ipad. Is that intentional?

~~~
actsasbuffoon
Chrome on iOS isn't a from-scratch browser. It's a basic WebView with some
Chrome related data syncing. That means Chrome on iOS has more in common with
mobile Safari than it does with desktop Chrome.

Any bugs you encounter in mobile Safari are probably present in iOS Chrome as
well.

------
sebhack
I'm a electric guitar player myself, and that's amazing.

The source code is MIT
([https://github.com/RossMcMillan92/djent](https://github.com/RossMcMillan92/djent))
but I wonder if the same applies to the audio samples.

------
dshapiraa
Very well done. The music was addictively responsive to even the smallest
settings change.

------
mstade
I have absolute no idea what I'm doing, but damn I feel like a rock star!
Kudos!

------
andreasklinger
Amazing. Add basic beat and transitions and i could listen to it all day

------
testoruin
awesome stuff, i love it, also i forked it but cant share the url. google api
changed but nothing happens when i hit share riff. where are the files saved?
keep up the awesome work!

------
mlinhares
Can we get some european power metal style generators in place? :P

~~~
anonjdgpogjsop
Unlimited random-generated Children Of Bodom-like solos :O I would sell my
body for this.

------
gmarx
Tried three times and like one. Pretty good. Sounds like Helmet

------
stockkid
This is so good. Why did u get djen.co instead of djent.co?

------
Udik
Sounds great. Now somebody needs to train a deep learning network to recognise
the good riffs and it's done, heavy metal is cracked.

------
edibleEnergy
Nice! I read a little bit about the Web Audio API but haven't gotten a chance
to try anything with it yet, this sounds awesome.

------
grimmdude
Ha, I love this. Love the name too, great job

------
tcfunk
Awesome tool, and great URL to boot :)

------
lunch
This is insanely rad. Great job.

------
mclovinit
Oh how I love this.

------
QuantumRoar
The first web app that blows my knees out!

Excellent work!

------
Futurebot
This is hilariously good. Great work

------
rajangdavis
Amazing!

